# Can anyone i.d. this Head Badge?



## takemeback (Mar 30, 2019)

Picked up an old trike that I want to make look good again.
I removed as much paint as I could from the head badge to see if I could ID it.
As you can see there is not much to work from.
Can anyone among you tell me what this might be?
Any help appreciated...even guesses.
Thanks

View attachment 972507


----------



## juvela (Jul 5, 2019)

-------

linque generating error message

-------


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm not seeing it either. How about just putting the pic in the post. V/r Shawn


----------



## takemeback (Jul 15, 2019)

I added the missing pictures


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2019)

takemeback said:


> I added the missing pictures



No pic showing up


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 15, 2019)

It's one I've never seen....


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2019)

It's from an invisible bike. That's why we can't see the badge....


----------



## takemeback (Jul 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not seeing it either. How about just putting the pic in the post. V/r Shawn



I do not understand why people are not seeing the pictures. When I click on the post I can see them???? Anyway I am going to attach one to this email. Hopefully you will see it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks very familiar but I just can't place it right now. @ridingtoy may be able to identify this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 16, 2019)

I sent you a reply to your message, but forgot to ask whether this a child's or adult's tricycle. The badge is hard to read and if it is an adult tricycle I probably wouldn't be able to help since I'm more familiar with child trike head badges.

Dave


----------



## takemeback (Jul 17, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> I sent you a reply to your message, but forgot to ask whether this a child's or adult's tricycle. The badge is hard to read and if it is an adult tricycle I probably wouldn't be able to help since I'm more familiar with child trike head badges.
> 
> Dave



It is an adult Trike that was cobbled together with mix and match parts, really a mess.
But, because the head badge is a decal type and attached to the head I am assuming it is the original.
I did post pictures of the bike awhile back.




le


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 17, 2019)

It may have been made overseas in Taiwan or elsewhere and sold here in the states. I know the 20" bikes I bought for our kids in the early 1990s from Sears were made in Taiwan. Some parts of this trike might have also been sold through Sears or another large retailer and made overseas. No telling what name it was badged and sold as if made somewhere else. Wish I could have been some help. Try searching Google by adult tricycles and perhaps an image will show up where you can distinguish similarities in the head badge decal design that are still visible on yours. That's how I've learned head badge designs and makers of children's trikes - buying old tricycle photos on ebay where the  badge name can be clearly read with a magnifier and studying the design features of the trike.

Dave


----------

